# Steering column, firewall plate where to find?



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm converting my 71' LeMans to a 4spd. I am trying to find a manual steering column with the proper plate that allows the clutch pedal linkage to go through. But does anyone know if and where I can get just that plate in? I don't know it's technical name, but its a two piece plate with a gasket of sorts goes around the steering column. 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

E-bay and maybe Performance Years, OPGI or Partsplaceinc.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not that hard to get.


----------

